# Installare Gentoo 2004

## mirus

Sono alle prime armi con linux e vorrei installare l'ultima versione della gentoo, dopo che la "vecchia" 1.4 ha contribuito in modo consistente alla mia conoscenza del pinguino (l'ho installata e disinstallata almeno una decina di volte  :Smile: ).

Arriviamo al sodo: mi trovo un po spaesato con i nuovi nomi dei CD.

Qual'è equivalente del "vecchio" LiveCD minimo (quello che parte solo dallo stage 1 per intederci)? Esistono (e dove sono) gli equivalenti dei 3 CD della GRP? La guida di installazione della 1.4 è sempre valida o ci sono nuove procedure?

Mettiamo che si installi dallo stage 3+GRP, esiste il modo di emergere tutti gli aggiornamenti esistenti in un sol colpo ed avere un sistema ultra-aggiornato in tutto?

Mi scuso per le domande da niubbo ma, come ho detto, sono alle prime armi per quanto riguarda distro come gentoo.

----------

## codadilupo

 *mirus wrote:*   

> Mi scuso per le domande da niubbo ma, come ho detto, sono alle prime armi per quanto riguarda distro come gentoo.

 

niubbo ? Allora io (che son niubbo, nonostante la didascalia dell'avatar) é meglio che mi sotterro, visto che ho fatto la stessa domanda  :Wink: 

Ho letto un po' in giro, e mi sa che dovremo aspettare un paio di giorni, per avere notizie precise dai grandi capi  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## zioponics

Ciao,

se h capito bene hai gia la Gentoo installata, quindi non ti resta che fare un bel 

```
# emerge sync && emerge -UD world
```

e ti ritrovi con una Gentoo 2004.0 ! Nessun bisogno di ri-installare dal cd.  :Very Happy: 

In ogni caso, sul mirror nella directory "livecd/universal" c'é una iso che si chiama "*minimal*". Direi che é quella che fa al caso tuo.

----------

## MyZelF

 *mirus wrote:*   

> La guida di installazione della 1.4 è sempre valida o ci sono nuove procedure?
> 
> 

 

Puoi fare riferimento al nuovo handbook

PS: Benvenuto e complimenti per l'avatar.   :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

wow siamo in due! Tarantini  :Smile:  (io in realtà sono dei colli...)

Ciao e benvenuto

[rossoblu on]

ne piac la sasizz du pais... nu sim tarantin cou cor rosso blu, bevim birra raffo e nient chiù...

[rossoblu of]

----------

## mirus

 *zioponics wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> se h capito bene hai gia la Gentoo installata, quindi non ti resta che fare un bel 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Purtroppo non ho più una gentoo installata, in questo ultimo periodo il mio sport preferito è provare tutte le distro linux  :Smile: 

Non mi sa dire nulla per quanto riguarda la GRP?

 *zioponics wrote:*   

> wow siamo in due! Tarantini  (io in realtà sono dei colli...)
> 
> Ciao e benvenuto
> 
> [rossoblu on]
> ...

 

Ciao cumbà!!! Fatti un giro nel link in firma, che stiamo cercando di riunire gli utenti dei Due Mari  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *mirus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao cumbà!!! Fatti un giro nel link in firma, che stiamo cercando di riunire gli utenti dei Due Mari 

 

Purtroppo sono un po' lontano da Taranto (Vivo per studio/lavoro a Torino da oramai 6 anni). quindi mi riesce difficile. Ti ringrazio comunque.

----------

## randomaze

 *mirus wrote:*   

> Mettiamo che si installi dallo stage 3+GRP, esiste il modo di emergere tutti gli aggiornamenti esistenti in un sol colpo ed avere un sistema ultra-aggiornato in tutto?
> 
> 

 

Se installi dala GRP hai da installare i pacchetti binari che trovi nel CD2.

A quali aggiornamenti ti riferisci? Forse vuoi installare la GRP e aggiornare i pacchetti ricompilandoli?

----------

## kaio

Uff, la versione per PPC non è ancora disponibile....vorrei provarla sul mio PowerBook.

Avete idea di quando verrà rilasciata?

----------

## shev

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Avete idea di quando verrà rilasciata?

 

Dagli annunci è già stata rilasciata, ma credo che per averla disponibile sui vari mirror serva qualche giorno. Su diversi mirror che ho provato mancano ancora i livecd anche per i vari x86, ci stanno solo gli stages.

----------

## andycaps

http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/releases/x86/2004.0/livecd/universal/

  io  ho  scaricato  da  qui  ed  installato  

 :Rolling Eyes:    non  ho  notato  ma  minima  differenza    partendo  da  stage1  

 :Very Happy:    prima  andava  benissimo   e  la  nuova  va  benissimo  

  li  cd  contiene   stage1X86  e  i  vari  stage3  per  i  vari  processori

----------

## kaio

Secondo voi è possibile installare Gentoo 2004 sulla seconda partizione, mentre sulla prima è installato Panther? (MacOSX)

Sulle faq non è specificato benissimo

Grazie!

----------

## shev

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Secondo voi è possibile installare Gentoo 2004 sulla seconda partizione, mentre sulla prima è installato Panther? (MacOSX)
> 
> 

 

Certamente, ho esattamente una configurazione simile sul mio pbook. E' anche più facile che far coesistere windows e gentoo, visto che macosx è meno invadente  :Wink: 

----------

## mirus

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *kaio wrote:*   Secondo voi è possibile installare Gentoo 2004 sulla seconda partizione, mentre sulla prima è installato Panther? (MacOSX)
> 
>  
> 
> Certamente, ho esattamente una configurazione simile sul mio pbook. E' anche più facile che far coesistere windows e gentoo, visto che macosx è meno invadente 

 

Che bootloader hai usato e come hai ridimensionato la partizione di Mac OS X?

----------

## kaio

Shev, io ho Panther sulla prima partizione ed ho una seconda partizione HFS che ho predisposto durante l'installazione di OSX.

Dici che durante l'installazione di Gentoo posso zappare la SECONDA partizione HFS e farne una reiserfs per buttarci dentro gentoo?

Calcola che poi ne ho altre 2, dove la  terza ci sono dati e applicazioni varie di OSX el'ultima (la quarta) è una partizione libera HFS dove butto le cose pronte per masterizzare

P.S. Scusa la domanda pedante, ma mi seccherebbe perdere OSX...grazie

Grazie

----------

## codadilupo

Forse arrivo tardi, ma vi cop'incollo comunque quel che ho *scoperto* riguardo la nuova organizzazione dei livecd di gentoo.

Un plauso al mirror di Adelie, che oltre ai livecd, ne ha fornito una breve spiegazione.

 *Adelie mirror wrote:*   

> Index of /releases/x86/2004.0
> 
> Parent Directory 
> 
> README 
> ...

 

Coda

----------

## Dancy

il live cd 2004.0 ha un problemuccio.... non fa il "dokeymap"!!!

per il resto tutto ok   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *mirus wrote:*   

> Che bootloader hai usato e come hai ridimensionato la partizione di Mac OS X?

 

Il bootloader è yaboot, quello indicato nella guida all'installazione. Molto semplice e veloce da usare/configurare. Sul ridimensionamento ho avuto la fortuna di poter partire dall'hd pulito, quindi ho creato direttamente le varie partizioni e poi installato macosx e gentoo. Le Utility Disco di macosx non ridimensionano le partizioni? (non m'è mai servito fare ridimensionamenti per ora, quindi non saprei che altro consigliarti, sorry)

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Shev, io ho Panther sulla prima partizione ed ho una seconda partizione HFS che ho predisposto durante l'installazione di OSX. 
> 
> Dici che durante l'installazione di Gentoo posso zappare la SECONDA partizione HFS e farne una reiserfs per buttarci dentro gentoo?

 

Credo proprio di si, una volta avviato il live cd non fai altro che eliminare quella partizione (oppure la elimini da macosx) e seguire le istruzioni per l'installazione: in pratica ti crei bootstrap, swap e le varie partizioni di sistema e sei a posto. E' quello che ho fatto anch'io quando ho installato gentoo, non dovrebbero venire toccate le altre partizioni.

----------

## Melvin

ma porc....non leggendo la nota ho scaricato livecd/athlon-xp/ ma se non è bootable e voglio partire dallo stage1 non mi serve a niente giusto??

 :Mad: 

----------

## mirus

 *Melvin wrote:*   

> ma porc....non leggendo la nota ho scaricato livecd/athlon-xp/ ma se non è bootable e voglio partire dallo stage1 non mi serve a niente giusto??
> 
> 

 

No, ti serve uno dei due live-cd

----------

## pascalbrax

scusate il mio post da niubbo, ma non ho capito una cosa...

ma da quello che ho capito, in gentoo 2004 ce' una gestione migliore di tutto il portage... ma cosa vuol dire esattamente? che mi devo reinstallare gentoo dai livecd nuovi o che mi basta fare un emerge sync a tempo debito?

----------

## MyZelF

Dai un'occhiata qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=143370

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=142153

 :Wink: 

----------

## pascalbrax

ah... much better!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Diggs

Ho eseguito anche io il fatidico:

```

emerge sync && emerge -UDp world

```

E mi compariva Xfree.

Siccome Xfree non mi serve ho settato il make.conf a:

```

USE="acl apache2 caps chroot gd imagemagick imap innodb ipv6 java \

     jikes maildir memlimit snmp -oss -arts -avi -cups -encode \

     -foomaticdb -gpm -gtk -gtk2 -imlib -kde -gnome -mad -mikmod -motif \

     -mpeg -oggvorbis -opengl -qt -quicktime -sdl -spell -svga -truetype \

     -X -xmms -xv -freetype jpeg gif tiff png flash -motif"

```

Ma al successivo emerge -UDp world ricompariva Xfree.

Non pago di ciò vad a vedere su /etc/make.profile/make.defaults:

```

USE="x86 oss apm arts avi berkdb crypt cups encode foomaticdb gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 imlib

jpeg kde gnome libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis

opengl pam pdflib png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl

svga tcpd truetype X xml2 xmms xv zlib"

```

Allora ho disabilitato le voci relative a kde, gnome, X ed ecc ecc. fino ad ottenere:

```

USE="x86 oss apm arts avi berkdb crypt cups encode foomaticdb gdbm -gif -gpm -gtk -gtk2 -imlib

-jpeg -kde -gnome libg++ libwww -mad -mikmod -motif -mpeg ncurses nls -oggvorbis

-opengl pam -pdflib -png python -qt -quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl

-svga tcpd -truetype -X xml2 -xmms -xv zlib"

```

Alla fine sono riuscito nel mio intento di "eliminare" X e affini   :Laughing: 

La questione è: cosa avrei potuto fare per evitare X nel primo emerge -UD world? [Sono sicuro che ame è sfuggita qualche implicazione, qualche parametro o altro, cheora non riesco a spiegarmi... per cui ve lo chiedo   :Wink:  ]

Good Work, ma soprattuto Good Gentoo 2004!!!

----------

## silian87

Ho reinstallato gentoo sul powerbook, ed ho usato lo stages di gentoo 2004.0. Ma perche' diamone se ne infischia in parte dei miei settaggi in /etc/make.conf??? Prende un po' da /etc/make.profile/make.defaults ed un po' da /etc/make.conf, cosi' se do

```
emerge --info
```

Mi trovo cosa di questo tipo

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="ppc ~ppc"
```

Perche' secondo me prende il ppc da make.defaults e il ~ppc da meke.conf. Poi per esempio le USE le prende da make.defaults.. ora non mi emerge neanche, dice che e' tutto mascherato, anche se ho tolto accept keywords da make.conf...

AIUTO!!!!!! E' un bug o cosa?!?!?!??!   :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## silian87

Forse ho capito il problema.......

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2004.0/releng/profile-update.xml

Magari, per ora, e' meglio togliere o make.conf o make.defaults...

----------

## silian87

Non funziona proprio un cazzo di niente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

Ho provato a togliere roba dal make.conf, a seguire i consigli del link, a modificare il make.defaults, ma il problema persiste!!! Ho perso un giorno intero per metterci gentoo! Nessuno sa come aiutarmi?!?!?!?!

----------

## mirus

Non riesco a far fungere il mouse USB, che /dev/ devo mettere nella config dell'X11?

Cmq KDE 3.2 su gentoo è davvero una scheggia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mirus wrote:*   

> Non riesco a far fungere il mouse USB, che /dev/ devo mettere nella config dell'X11?

 

/dev/mouse ma sopratutto vedi se hai caricato il modulo uhci-hcd (o ohci-hcd) e il modulo hid.

----------

